# Food-hard time chewing



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

It appears that my Codi girl is having a hard time chewing her food. She is on Fromm-and I am thinking about going to something a little softer? Not sure what I should do, but she is 9 years old, and she is starting to slow down. So she is gaining some weight, but I am worried about her not being able to eat due to the food being too hard?

Any advice?


----------



## jprice103 (Feb 16, 2011)

You could always add a little hot water to soften the kibble. That would help. Fromm doesn't contain Citric Acid so that wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

Kaos (9.5) has just started to seem to be having a hard time as well....in fact if I give him a hard treat, he will push it around his mouth and then just spit it out. I just add a little hot water and a little canned food to each meal....seems to help him. Good luck


----------

